# Bonnie update



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Well Bonnie the 2nd rescue is doing great, she is now spayed and well....... fat  she has gained a lot of weight since coming here, she loves other ferrets and after another couple of weeks she will be bonded with some new friends, she becomes so happy when she plays with other ferrets. Anyway enough of the talking....... Pictures you say?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She's just adorable, her face us so much more relaxed these days, are you sure you haven't switched ferrets?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> She's just adorable, her face us so much more relaxed these days, are you sure you haven't switched ferrets?


im sure  its probably all the food she gets. lol


----------



## lobus (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad to hear Bonnie is doing well


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Here are a few snaps of little bonnie today


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

She's looking so well, like a completely different ferret to the one who landed on your doorstep, you should be very proud of what you've done for her


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

and more ....................


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

and.................


----------



## Snuggles uk (Jan 1, 2014)

OMG what a little darling, her face looks like a heart shape :001_wub:


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Snuggles uk said:


> OMG what a little darling, her face looks like a heart shape :001_wub:


it does now you mention it, she was the rescue I told you about, she is sooo kissy too now and loves her food.


----------

